# Cory Catfish Question....



## Kitty Whiskers (Sep 28, 2009)

What are some of the smaller breeds of Cory Catfish? I want to get some more cory cats but want some smaller types.


----------



## thekoimaiden (Oct 19, 2011)

In the fish world, smaller means more sensitive. The smaller cories are the pygmy cories (_Corydoras pygmaeus_) and dwarf cories (_Corydoras hastatus_). A shoal of them will do just fine in a 10 gallon tank.


----------



## djembekah (Feb 13, 2012)

pygmy and dwarf cories are good. Panda cories are also quite small and would do alright in a ten gallon.
you just have to make sure the tank has been cycled for several months. Small cories are even more sensitive than the sensitive larger cories, and someone I know lost alll their panda cories, even with an established tank


----------



## Kitty Whiskers (Sep 28, 2009)

Hmmm more delicate huh? :hmm: Maybe small ones are out of the question for me. Well I was at the pet store today and they just got in some new Corys. Some were HUGE! I never knew some could be as big as my adult Femlale Bettas at home! :shock: 

But then I seen some young Skunk Cory Cats. They were pretty cute and they had 2 in one tank and 2 in the next tank. They wanted to be together because they tried to swim as a school together up and down the side of the tank because they could see each other in the next tank LOL  

What about Skunk Cories? Do they get really big or are they medium sized when adults? The store employee said if I like them I better get them soon because they are hard to find to put on order for the petstore. :dunno:


----------

